# LPG Extend a tee



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have order one of these










but not sure whether the pipe thats an extra £20 of use to me.

Does the brass fixing on the lower of the picture push into the side of the tee?

I want to connect the pipe to a BP lite bottle in emergency and have the bottle and connector so would I remove the fitting on the higher part of hose fit the pipe to my BP fitting?

If I had just bought the Tee would the lower brass fitting have come with the Tee if it connects into the side of the Tee saving me £20?










Does this make sense?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John 

I also want to buy an Extend a Stay, someone who actually has one should be along shortly to give a positive answer. 

AFAIK you are correct and the bottle end of the pig tail is standard left handed propane, adaptors for other bottles can be bought from Gaslow. 

While I was away I broke into the LP gas side on a spare connection to run a Spanish bottle with regulator, I then changed to a Morrocan bottle + regulator.. so it's a flexible system, I believe JSW also did the same.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ive order the one including the pipe as getting LPG in my area is a problem with the filler where it is.

Plus I have the spare bottle to use


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

Hi John
The one pipe is a waste of money as it connects to a high pressure barbe
which you can,t buy in the uk the brass tee fits next to the on off valve and you connect the other end to a gas bottle the type you screw the hose to the bottle, I fitted one and have never used it, unless you live in your van or never move its a waste of money as bottled gas costs more
Paul


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

paulharrison said:


> unless you live in your van or never move its a waste of money as bottled gas costs more
> Paul


Hi Paul,

this is true provided you can get LPG .. 
but it isn't readily available in Spain and non existant in Morocco.

Even when it is avaiable it's handy to keep an emergency bottle supply.


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

never been to morocco were do you camp there
Paul


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

In the cold how long would the gas run the heating for on an average size RV tank?

Yes we have electric heaters.

To be honest around my way getting LPG for domestic tank can be a problem where it's located on the RV.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

RR said:


> In the cold how long would the gas run the heating for on an average size RV tank?


This is a "how long is a piece of string question," :?

Sorry John, I've no idea, never stayed in a really cold place long enough.. if it's chilly at night we use the oil filled radiators.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

paulharrison said:


> never been to morocco were do you camp there
> Paul


Great place.. not to be missed, check out the sites I've put in the data base listed under Morocco..


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

we spent a very cold weekend at a burns night rally, without electricity. used about half the lpg tank. (105lb, assume about 40kg) also, remember our collection week jan 2006, when we ran the lpg heating the whole week. used a full tank and possibly a bit more! that's when i bought 3 elec heaters! i also carry a spare bottle and an extend-a-stay, but have never had to use it. but the thought of being unable to boil a kettle means i will continue to carry it.

des


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

des said:


> but the thought of being unable to boil a kettle means i will continue to carry it.
> 
> des


You don't carry an electric kettle then Des?


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Love your number plates Des :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

John,

My caravan had one of these fitted to the side for a gas point >> HERE <<

The gas 'box' was plumbed into the caravans copper gas supply pipe.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

MicknPat said:


> John,
> 
> My caravan had one of these fitted to the side for a gas point >> HERE <<
> 
> The gas 'box' was plumbed into the caravans copper gas supply pipe.


So does mine.

Does the male tube part (lower picture of pipe) of the pipe go into the Tee?

If it does do i'll need to alter the screw (top image of pipe) image to fit my gas bottles.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

John,

One of these pushed and locked into that external connector >> See Here <<

That gas outlet nozzle was pushed into a length of rubber gas pipe and secured with a jubilee clip.........the other end of the rubber gas pipe was pushed onto which ever gas regulator, Calor, Spanish and again secured with a jubilee clip.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

The smaller fitting screws into the Tee. You have to unscrew the small nut that has the plastic connected to it. The other end goes to the bottle. I keep changing the brass fitting to adapt to whatever bottle it is going onto. It is a pain and my hose is getting shorter and shorter. 

Your on board gas ,as others have said , will not last long if you have the heating on a lot or run the generator ( if its gas ) The fridge can guzzle gas as well


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

hi linda

no electric kettle. got to stop somewhere!

des


----------

